# Esplai



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ja sé que el concepte d'_esplai_ o de _centres d'esplai_ és una cosa molt arrelada a casa nostra, però segur que fora de Catalunya també n'hi ha o que existeix alguna cosa similar.

Sabeu com se'n diu en castellà, d'un _centre d'esplai_? A Anglaterra hi ha els "youth clubs"... Ho necessito per a la traducció que faig ara.

Gràcies!


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, em penso que en diuen YMCAs. He buscat per la wiki i hi ha una versió española d'això, però no crec que sigui el que busques...


----------



## replicante7

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sabeu com se'n diu en castellà, d'un _centre d'esplai_? A Anglaterra hi ha els "youth clubs"... Ho necessito per a la traducció que faig ara.
> 
> Gràcies!


Hola, traductoraPs
Yo diría "centros recreativos". Pero ese término no me "suena" extraño a mí porque lo conozco de fuera de España. No sé si te servirá. (Escriure i parlar el catalá no es una especialitat meva, ¡ho sento!).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies a tots dos. Ho hauré de preguntar al fòrum de castellà! Això de YMCA em xoca tant! Jo hi vaig fer de monitora, però en els EUA!

Gràcies i bona nit!


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Què us sembla "escuelas de tiempo libre"?

su123


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Es veu que fora de casa nostra no hi ha el concepte d'_esplai_... En el fòrum de només espanyol m'han dit _ludoteca_, que, tot i que no és el mateix, ja em va bé per a la traducció.

Merci Ampudan, Replicante7 i Su123.


----------



## replicante7

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Es veu que fora de casa nostra no hi ha el concepte d'_esplai_... En el fòrum de només espanyol m'han dit _ludoteca_, que, tot i que no és el mateix, ja em va bé per a la traducció.
> 
> Merci Ampudan, Replicante7 i Su123.


Estuve pensando en quizá sería apropiado algo así:

"programa vacacional"
"plan de actividades vacacionales"

Lo que llaman ludoteca no es igual, son espacios cerrados. Creo que todos son espacios cerrados. Bueno, si te va bien según el tema ¡ya está! 
El esplai ¡qué economía para designar algo tan variado! Y lo mejor es que todo el mundo lo entiende.


----------



## ajohan

Hola
En l'anglès d'Anglaterra els "youth clubs" són per la gent més gran (entre 14 i 18) i els YMCA són una mena de hostal per la gent necessitada. Internacionalment però, alguns YMCA s'han convertit en hotels bastant bons per la gent que no vol gastar massa quan està de vacances.
De jove yo anava a un esplai i es deia "playschool". En castellà ni flowers.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> els YMCA són una mena de hostal per la gent necessitada. Internacionalment però, alguns YMCA s'han convertit en hotels bastant bons per la gent que no vol gastar massa quan està de vacances.


 
Not always, Ajohan. Jo vaig fer de monitora en unes colònies de la YMCA en els EUA dos estius seguits. També hi ha la YWCA (o hi havia...)

Cheers!


----------



## News

Jo en castellà posaria "centro de juventud" o "centro juvenil".

Si mires al Google, les entrades que hi ha depenen de l'ajuntament (moltes) i s'acosten al que seria el nostre esplai.

Tot i que alguns esplais són religiosos, i aleshores podríem dir alguna cosa com "grupo pastoral" o alguna cosa així.

Realment, no sembla que hi hagi una paraula en castellà tan clara com "esplai"!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Exacte, News, _esplai_ és un concepte molt concret i nostrat. Al final, però, opto per _ludoteca_ per a la traducció. No cal que sigui tan precisa i crec que és el que encaixa millor en el context.

Salutacions i mercis a tots.


----------



## ampurdan

Alguns esplais son religiosos? Jo em pensava que tots els esplais eren religiosos...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> Alguns esplais son religiosos? Jo em pensava que tots els esplais eren religiosos...


 
"Kumbaianos" segur.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Si no vaig errada, un *esplai* és religiós (almenys els organitzadors), un *CAU* està federat als nois escolta i noies guia de Catalunya (a Catalunya, és clar. Que són els _scouts_, vaja) i un *Casal* en principi l'és del barri.

Per cert, no sabia això dels YMCA, algú sap quins són els quatre mots?
Ja mai podré ballar la cançó dels Village People, buaaa...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Young Men's Christian Association_, per a la teva info, Chics. Jo, descreguda fins al moll de l'os, hi vaig fer de monitora dos estius.

No em sona, però, que aquí tinguem la YMCA.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> Si no vaig errada, un *esplai* és religiós (almenys els organitzadors), un *CAU* està federat als nois escolta i noies guia de Catalunya (a Catalunya, és clar. Que són els _scouts_, vaja) i un *Casal* en principi l'és del barri.
> 
> Per cert, no sabia això dels YMCA, algú sap quins són els quatre mots?
> Ja mai podré ballar la cançó dels Village People, buaaa...


 
Hola Chics,

No soc segur del tot, però crec que és *Y*oung *M*ale *C*hristian *A*ssociation. Per les noies hi ha altra associació YWCA.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

*Aaaaai...*

Moltes gràcies, Antpax.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> *Aaaaai...*
> 
> Moltes gràcies, Antpax.


 
De res Chics, però es TPS qui té raó, és "Men´s" no "Male".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## su123

Bones!!

És "Men", tal com ha dit la Traductora i no "Male".


----------



## Mei

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> Si no vaig errada, un *esplai* és religiós (almenys els organitzadors), un *CAU* està federat als nois escolta i noies guia de Catalunya (a Catalunya, és clar. Que són els _scouts_, vaja) i un *Casal* en principi l'és del barri.
> 
> Per cert, no sabia això dels YMCA, algú sap quins són els quatre mots?
> Ja mai podré ballar la cançó dels Village People, buaaa...



Jo vaig estar durant uns anys en un CAU o Agrupament Escolta (el Santa Agnès per ser més exactes) i al costat hi teniem un Esplai, de fet, no sé quina diferència hi ha, em sembla que les activitats són les mateixes, oi?

Si ho hagués de dir en anglès diria "Girls Scout", les que venen galetes hehe 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tot i amb això, també hi ha la YWCA, com deia abans l'Antpax. Ara però tot és barrejat, perquè jo vaig treballar a la de "men" (això sí: cabanes per als nois i cabanes per a les noies... Res de barrejar!)


----------



## chics

Mei said:


> Jo vaig estar durant uns anys en un CAU o Agrupament Escolta (el Santa Agnès per ser més exactes) i al costat hi teniem un Esplai, de fet, no sé quina diferència hi ha, em sembla que les activitats són les mateixes, oi?


 
Umf!  Doncs qui millor que tu per explicar-nos les diferències entre esplai i CAU! I els que anaveu a l'agrupament dèieu "avui vaig a l'esplai", per exemple, o no useu la paraula com a sinònim? Suposo que en el vostre cas s'havia de ser estricte per que ningú no pensi que aneu a la competència, jeje.

Sí, les activitats són les mateixes. A més, quan fas pràctiques de monitor, per exemple, fàcilment t'envien a un esplai quan vens (i vols anar) a un CAU o a la inversa... Però un és laic i l'altra cristià. 

Suposo que l'esplai del costat vostre el portava un capellà... Filant molt prim es poden buscar petites diferències subtils, com alguns passatges de cançons (com "eternitat", etc.) i d'altres que no tant, com una missa cantada amb guitarra el diumenge en unes colònies.


----------



## Mei

chics said:


> Umf!  Doncs qui millor que tu per explicar-nos les diferències entre esplai i CAU! I els que anaveu a l'agrupament dèieu "avui vaig a l'esplai", per exemple, o no useu la paraula com a sinònim? Suposo que en el vostre cas s'havia de ser estricte per que ningú no pensi que aneu a la competència, jeje.
> 
> Sí, les activitats són les mateixes. A més, quan fas pràctiques de monitor, per exemple, fàcilment t'envien a un esplai quan vens (i vols anar) a un CAU o a la inversa... Però un és laic i l'altra cristià.
> 
> Suposo que l'esplai del costat vostre el portava un capellà... Filant molt prim es poden buscar petites diferències subtils, com alguns passatges de cançons (com "eternitat", etc.) i d'altres que no tant, com una missa cantada amb guitarra el diumenge en unes colònies.



Doncs precisament com que vaig anar a un CAU (així és com ho dèiem, "Ens trobem al CAU") no sé què hi fan en un esplai però segurament és el mateix. Jo anava al barri de Sant Gervasi a una petita esglèsia i allà hi erem nosaltres i un esplai. 

Hehe nosaltres cantavem cançons del Llach i d'altres rotllo hippy. 

Salut! 

Mei


----------



## avellanainphilly

Doncs jo vaig ser monitora d'esplai i no era religiós. Formàvem part d'una associació excursionista... 
El que jo havia sentit era que el CAU tenia una estructura organitzativa i jeràrquica més forta que la nostra, amb més 'rituals' i històries, però no us sabria ser més precisa...

fins una altra!


----------



## Mei

avellanainphilly said:


> Doncs jo vaig ser monitora d'esplai i no era religiós. Formàvem part d'una associació excursionista...
> El que jo havia sentit era que el CAU tenia una estructura organitzativa i jeràrquica més forta que la nostra, amb més 'rituals' i històries, però no us sabria ser més precisa...
> 
> fins una altra!



Ostres, no ho sé... els únics "rituals" que feiem eren que cada vegada que algú anava canviant de grup* se li feia una "novatada" (d'on ve aquesta paraula? No la trobo al diccionari), que era passar una proba. No recordo que féssim cap més ritual... 

Salut!

Mei

*els més petits eren els "llops i les daines", després hi havia "rangers i noies guia" i després "pioners i caraveles".


----------



## Xerinola

Hola gent!

Als diccionaris tradueixen casal i esplai, com a "centro recreativo"... 

D'altra banda Mei, es veu que "novatada" es diu "quintada" en català! Jo tampoc ho sabia...

Salutacions a tots!
X:


----------



## 3aSZ

En un diccionari hi he trobat esplai-"Centro recreativo". Podries dir alguna cosa com ara "centro recreativo juvenil/infantil".

3asz


----------

